# 2015 Skimmer Skiff



## ODSkimmerSkiff (Jan 15, 2015)

Just thought I would test the waters with my new set up. its a 2015 Skimmer Skiff in OD green with doe skin tan and dark brown webbing to give it the camo look. I had the motor put on yesterday so it is powered by a 2015 Tohatsu 20ph with power tilt and trim. Haven't had it out on the water yet but am looking forward to seeing what she can do on the flats this weekend.
https://www.facebook.com/2014943000...0.1421778083./309621589227262/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/2014943000...0.1421778083./309621645893923/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/2014943000...0.1421778083./309621732560581/?type=3&theater
https://www.facebook.com/2014943000...0.1421778083./309621655893922/?type=3&theater


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

Links do not seem to be working (for me at least)...I'm picking up a Skimmer of my own on Sunday morning from Bobby..supposed to be wrapping it up this week.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Links aren't working for me either.

I've seen the boat. it looks great.


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> Links aren't working for me either.
> 
> I've seen the boat. it looks great.


I can't wait to see how mine came out..Bobby has gone above and beyond customer service wise, and has made a couple cool custom mods for me for little to no extra price.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Which skiff is yours? He has several in his shop.


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> Which skiff is yours? He has several in his shop.


The one with the side console built into the gunnel.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Is this for steering?


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> Is this for steering?


Yep...


I'll post a full profile on Sunday once I pick it up.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

This looks good. I really like how Bobby can be inventive and accommodate any request for the customer.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I like it! Console looks great


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> This looks good.  I really like how Bobby can be inventive and accommodate any request for the customer.


I designed the console layout, along with a few other things in autoCAD and sent them over to Bobby to build to my specs. This boat will be the 'poster child' for other customers wanting the side console design from him. Look forward to Sunday for the finished product. Thanks guys.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow Brado...congrats on the new boat...I don't know Bobby but his glass and core work is work looks great ...a improvement from before....
Keep the Pictures comig


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> Wow Brado...congrats on the new boat...I don't know Bobby but his glass and core work is work looks great ...a improvement from before....
> Keep the Pictures comig


Yeah he seems to really be improving this skiff, and I'm very satisfied thus far. Sorry to the original poster for hijacking this thread! I will post all further information and photos in my own thread.


----------



## ODSkimmerSkiff (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey Guys sorry it took me so long to reply, Bobby is great to work with, Im very please with how my skiff ended up. It handles well on the water and with my 20HP Tohatsu it runs @ 27mph and sips gas. Gets up on a plane with no hesitation and is an ease to pole.
URL=http://s79.photobucket.com/user/cameron19/media/1980003_309621645893923_2196160251072247057_o_zpssjb4sreo.jpg.html]

[IMG]http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j139/cameron19/1980003_309621645893923_2196160251072247057_o_zpssjb4sreo.jpg

[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

I assumed that was yours.. pretty awesome looking man. How does it sit with the livewell full? That was my only concern with mine, having that much weight in the rear of the boat.


----------



## ODSkimmerSkiff (Jan 15, 2015)

> I assumed that was yours.. pretty awesome looking man. How does it sit with the livewell full? That was my only concern with mine, having that much weight in the rear of the boat.


well I have added some stuff...the Tohatsu came with a 3.5 gallon fuel tank and I have the cranking battery in the back by the live well. I also have an onboard charger and trolling motor battery under the front deck. sits pretty well, adding all of the weight I probably added another inch to the draft but having said that fully loaded down with gear yeti cooler and 2 anglers we were still drafting 6". I was very impressed. he also had push poles for sale and I got one from him that was cheap. he charged me 225 for the pole. if you want to see it on the water just lmk. Bobby has me on call for any test drives for future buyers. the side console looks sick too!!!!


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

Post up pictures of yours fully set up now man, I'm sure people would like to see. I plan on showing mine off at the sandbar to try and bring them extra business (even though I know he's already swamped with orders). 

I plan on putting my gas tank and battery in the front compartment to keep the weight distributed as well as possible.


----------



## ODSkimmerSkiff (Jan 15, 2015)

> Post up pictures of yours fully set up now man, I'm sure people would like to see. I plan on showing mine off at the sandbar to try and bring them extra business (even though I know he's already swamped with orders).
> 
> I plan on putting my gas tank and battery in the front compartment to keep the weight distributed as well as possible.


I will post some pics from over the weekend, weather permitting I will have her on the water.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Brad O,
Your skiff looks goooood. Black hull, Green deck, with a black poling platform...NICE!!!! I would post pics but.....You'll be seeing it Sunday.....HA! HA! HA!......

Boat looks great.
PS. I know that's just not right...


----------



## Brad2048 (Sep 30, 2014)

> Brad O,
> Your skiff looks goooood. Black hull, Green deck, with a black poling platform...NICE!!!!  I would post pics but.....You'll be seeing it Sunday.....HA! HA! HA!......
> 
> Boat looks great.
> PS. I know that's just not right...


C'mon man! You're givin away the reveal for other people! haha. Bobby said he'd send me a 'teaser' picture tonight but not the whole thing, how cruel!? ;D


----------

